# Lichenoid actinic keratosis



## m.edwards (Dec 7, 2011)

I am struggling to decide on the appropriate code for "lichenoid actinic keratosis."  Would you code it as 697.8--other lichen, NEC,  701.1--keratosis, 702.0--actinic keratosis, or 702.8--other specified dermatoses??

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

